# Inventory Control



## bigabe (14 Jul 2010)

Hey, to some shop suprs out there.  What systems do you guys use for controlling the parts etc that are in your shop?
We were pretty archaic for awhile, but not we have some keen supervisors so as we're cataloguing everything, whats a good way to keep tabs of it?

I'm in mostly a first/second line CNR shop.  Although we work on a lot of green kit that isn't TCCCS.  

Any suggestions?  BTW, the Work Order system attached to Tacis is pretty slick for our needs, but there's no inventory management for parts, or even a way to say that items are in the shop itself.


----------



## armyvern (14 Jul 2010)

bigabe said:
			
		

> Hey, to some shop suprs out there.  What systems do you guys use for controlling the parts etc that are in your shop?
> We were pretty archaic for awhile, but not we have some keen supervisors so as we're cataloguing everything, whats a good way to keep tabs of it?
> 
> I'm in mostly a first/second line CNR shop.  Although we work on a lot of green kit that isn't TCCCS.
> ...



All that is about to change ... A DMPP 7-3 Interim Policy Direction, "*DMPP 7 Interim Policy on Consumption Stock and Storage Locations*", was distributed via email on 22 June which supercedes A-LM-007-014/AG-001 CFSM. It's intent is "to meet the requirements identified by the Army at RefB (_my insert: RefB is Bench Stock LEMS WG: 21 May 2010_) and by all Enviornmental Acceptance Teams as part of the MSIST brainstorming session, this interim policy provides definitions of new material management terms & policy direction on the management of storage locations and material identified as consumption stock."

The Interim Policy is too long to post, but if you'd like a copy I can forward.


----------



## REDinstaller (16 Jul 2010)

For MASIS, I recommend having Mobile accounts vs the Workshop acct. Then you don't require to have a Tech doing R&I within the shop. Then send all the A class parts back to SPSS and let them worry about it.


----------



## armyvern (17 Jul 2010)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> For MASIS, I recommend having Mobile accounts vs the Workshop acct. Then you don't require to have a Tech doing R&I within the shop. Then send all the A class parts back to SPSS and let them worry about it.



I'd agree 1000%. A Wkshp account would create much unneccesary workload.


----------



## REDinstaller (18 Jul 2010)

And it allows all of my techs to perform a production task vs a Supply attempt, which is best left to the experts. And Vern, Why are good SPSS tech so hard to find???


----------



## MOOXE (28 Sep 2010)

Is the DRMIS program sorting this out?


----------



## armyvern (29 Sep 2010)

MOOXE said:
			
		

> Is the DRMIS program sorting this out?



Well, it promises to; I'll let you know in Feb when CFJSR rolls-out.


----------



## dapaterson (29 Sep 2010)

DRMIS = FMAS + MASIS

aka "Single instance SAP"


----------



## armyvern (29 Sep 2010)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> DRMIS = FMAS + MASIS
> 
> aka "Single instance SAP"



And, the eventual abolishment of the ineffecient and totally un-user-friendly CFSS (YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!).

Gagetown is still experiencing issues with DRMIS though - as noted in our briefing last week by the Implementation team - 10 months after their own rollout for SPSS.

How significant? I have no idea. Will we experience same? Maybe. Perhaps different issues as CFJSR is set up like no other and the standard footprint they want for trg is not applicable here with our pers on 48hrs NTM constantly as a High Readiness Regiment. My pers are here today and often "gone tomorrow", so, essentially, everyone needs cross-trained in everything in order for us to succeed.


----------



## REDinstaller (30 Sep 2010)

Vern, just make sure that the right people get the right courses. At the LdSH(RC), we are in the throes of DRMIS right now. It would have been good for the implementation team to tell us what specific courses were required in order to complete the work cycles. Like the fact only a Maint. Storesman has the ability to place parts from a stock location to a work order.


----------

